# Natur-Lehmteich Koi und richtiger Filter



## Toni Stesl (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem Garten seit drei Jahren einen Naturteich aus Lehm da der Boden sehr stark/stabil ist dachte ich ich kann es ohne Folie probieren.

Im Herbst haben wir den Teich vergrößert auf 50 Kubik und 14 Koi Fische (2x 0,5m/Rest 20-30cm) und ca 30 Goldfische.

Wasserwerte sind hervorragend und auch der Pflanzenbewuchs, Fische fressen mich arm  und Sie haben Spaß am Grünzeugs und am Lehm => hier mein Problem.

Der neue Teil ist noch nicht stark bewachsen und das Wasser ist Trüb und ich sehe max 20cm. Als wir neulich mit 80Kg aufgesalzt hatten war es ein Traum, man könnte zwei Meter tief sehen.

Technik: 1x 12.000 Sera Koi Filter und 1x 24.000 Sera Koi Filter mit 3x Pumpen je 12.000 Liter / Std und jede Pumpe hat 20m Schlauch und fördert zum Vor/Bio/Filterteich ca 2m hoch, somit geschätzt das sich pro Stunde von 36.000l nur 10.000 Liter bewegen.

Um klares Wasser zu erhalten ist mir bewusst das ich in Technik aufstocken muss, nur was am besten ?
Meine Wahl ist 4fach Regentonnen System mit 1.200 Liter und von grob auf fein. Was genau soll ich da am besten als Filtermaterial verwenden und wie viel Pumpen sollte ich am besten nutzen ?

Andere Tipps um schnell kristallklares Wasser zu erhalten für einen 50Kubik Teich ohne Folie ? oder muss ich nur Geduld haben ?

Vielen Dank
Toni


----------



## Toni Stesl (17. Juni 2017)

ich dachte an dieses System um zu erweitern und hier zwei 12.000 Pumpen dran hängen

https://www.teich-filter.de/komplette-filter/bis-50000-liter/teichfilter-bis-50000-liter.html


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2017)

Toni Stesl schrieb:


> Als wir neulich mit 80Kg aufgesalzt hatten war es ein Traum, man könnte zwei Meter tief sehen.


Kann mich jemand mal aufklären: warum kippt man 80kg Salz in einem Süßwasserteich. Ich dachte bis dato, ein Salzbad sei eine Heilmethode bei Erkrankungen der Fische.
petra


----------



## Toni Stesl (17. Juni 2017)

Ja, war auch der Grund da uns einer gestorben ist. Auf Rat vom Arzt haben wir 80 Kg Salz rein gekippt und Nebenwirkung Kristallklar.

Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2017)

Nee Petra, das hilft auch gegen Algen, tötet aber bei zuviel auch die Pflanzen, aber wer will schon Pflanzen in einem Naturteich 
Zum Thema Filter würede ich auf Grund der Tatsache das eben ein Naturteich ist nicht mit Trommler und co ran gehen. Da du dann alles an feinst Teilen welche ja deine Abdichtung darstellen und von den Fischen immer mal wieder aufgewirbelt werden auch mit austrägst. Von daher würde ich hier auch nicht mit riesen Pumpenleistung arbeiten. 
Schwerkraftfilter fallen irgendwie auch recht schwer wenn man sie nah am Teich haben will, denn dann stehen sie ja immer im drückenden Wasser 
Luftheber wären auch blöd da der Teich bestimmt sehr flach abfällt bis zur Mitte 
Von daher würde _ich _evtl. Mit kommunizierenden Rohren arbeiten.
Je nachdem wie groß dein Grundstück ist und dann in einiger Entfernung einen LHoS in eine recht flache aber lange Filterkammer mit Büsten gehen und am Ausgang in einen bepflanzten Bachlauf.
Denn dann hast du den Vorteil das du nicht ganz unten absaugst, also die Feinteile am Teichboden weitestgehend belässt. Und das was doch angesaugt wird sich langsam in der Filterkammer absetzen kann.
Deine bisherigen Filter würde ich dann für Skimmer mit entsprechender Vorabscheidung und anschließender Bio nutzen.
Aber ohne das alles vor Ort oder wenigstens mit vielen Bilder gesehen zu haben sehr sehr schwierig


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2017)

Toni Stesl schrieb:


> ich dachte an dieses System um zu erweitern und hier zwei 12.000 Pumpen dran hängen
> 
> https://www.teich-filter.de/komplette-filter/bis-50000-liter/teichfilter-bis-50000-liter.html



das kann man aber selber für einen Bruchteil des Preises selber bauen. Ob es sinnvoll ist??? Nur ich finde die Werbung von dieser Seite einfach nur nervig und überteuert!


----------



## Toni Stesl (17. Juni 2017)

Ok, dann halt ich Abstand von den Tonnen.
Kommunizierende Rohre, wie soll das den aussehen ? Gibt es da ein Beispiel ?

Grundstück und Platz ist ausreichend vorhanden.

Danke vorab
Toni


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2017)

du kannst solche Filter selber bauen. Dazu gibt es hier genug Beispiele. Die haben aber eigentlich die Aufgabe die nicht sichtbaren Wasserwerte (Ammonium, Nitrit in Nitrat abzubauen), das hat wenig mit deiner Wasserklarheit zu tun.

Was ich damit meine ist, die Preise dieses Unternehmens und auch die Versprechungen sind in meinen Augen sehr fadenscheinig.

Zur Filterabfolge gehört ein Vorfilter mit UVLampe. Die UV-Lampe hilft dir die Schwebealgen zu verklumpen , damit hat der Vorfilter die Möglichkeit diese herauszufiltern. Ein Vorfilter sollte bei deinem Volumen mindestens alle 1,5h den Teich umwälzen, eher auf 1x stündlich. also mußt du dort nach Vorfiltern gucken die ca. 50.000l Volumen haben. Da gibt es diverse, Trommelfilter, Endlosbandfilter, aber auch Vliesfilter. Mit einem guten Vliesfilter in deiner gepumpten Ausführung hättest du wahrscheinlich innerhalb weniger Tage glasklares Wasser. Nachteil: Vlies kostet Geld und muss regelmäßig getauscht werden. Am Anfang dürften dir da die Rollen nur so durchlaufen. Zudem würden die auch den aufgewirbelten Lehm ausfiltern, somit eigentlich ungeeignet für deinen Teich.

Bliebe noch ein Trommelfilter, der würde zumindest deine Folgekosten etwas unter Kontrolle halten. Frag mal Florian ( Teich4you ), der hat sich gerade einen gekauft. Dazu dann eine UV-Lampe und du wirst deine Fische wieder sehen.

Eine Überlegung wäre für dich (ausser du produzierst deinen Strom selber) in irgendeiner Art und Weise auf Schwerkraft umzurüsten, sprich Bodenabläufe einzusetzen. damit würde der ganze Dreck nicht vorher geschreddert in den Filter kommen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren


----------



## Toni Stesl (17. Juni 2017)

das hört sich endlich für mich nach einer Lösung an. Im alten Teich 10Kubik war schnell der Boden zugewachsen und dann hat es mit dem Wasser gepasst, jetzt aber bei ca 5mal mehr Volumen und auch 2m Wassertiefe ist der Boden ein reiner Schlamm und die Koi Bande wühlt ja gern 

Trommelfilter schau ich mir an, aber wie würde die Vorfilter/Vliesfilter Lösung für mich aussehen ? 
Meine aktuellen beiden Filter speißen ja 1:1 das Wasser durch und Sieden nicht, wäre da vorübergehend ein Vlies hilfreich wenn ich den zwischen bzw nach dem Spaltsieb und der Matala Matte einlege ? 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Ps: ich hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Folie in dem Lehmteich einzuarbeiten aber 25% ist voll bewachsen :-(


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2017)

na, vielleicht denkst du über eine Folie nach. Dann könnte man das mit Sicherheit sehr gut auf Schwerkraft umbauen und auch der Dreck wird weniger.

Ein Vliesfilter transportiert das Vlies ständig nach Bedarf weiter. Einfach ein Vlies dazwischen legen dürfte nicht zielführend sein, ausser du stellst dir alle 5min den Wecker um das auszuwaschen.

Google mal Trommelfilter PP65, der wäre für deinen Teich nicht die schlechteste Alternative.

Aber ich würde vorschlagen das wir mal ein paar Bilder deines Schmuckstücks sehen und ich denke dann werden andere hier auch noch einsteigen.


----------



## Toni Stesl (17. Juni 2017)

anbei ein Foto.
Nun, Trommelfilter für 3.000€ gibt mir zu denken  

Links auf dem Bild der vorTeich mit viel Pflanzen als Natur Filter, nach der Brücke bis Rechts der alte Teich komplett bewachsen und nach hinten 60% des Teichs ist Neu ohne Pflanzen da noch alles frisch.

Ich hab mir auch schon gedacht den neuen dh 60% des Teichs mit Folie auszulegen anstatt den kompletten. 


Gruß Toni


----------



## Toni Stesl (17. Juni 2017)

noch ein älteres Foto damit man alles von der Seite sieht und auch zwei Bilder vom alten Teichteil bzw dem oberen Bereich wo die Pglanzen sind, dort passt alles. Im großen Bereich ist alles trüb, deshalb die Überlegung 60% des Teichs mit Folie auszulegen.


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2017)

sieht doch sonst gut aus, bin mal gespannt was die anderen für Meinung haben....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo Toni,
ich denke Naturteich und Trommelfilter wird nicht gut Klappen.
Kann nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sprechen.
Mein Teich ist auch ein Naturnaher Gartenteich mit Fischen und ich habe für 1 Monat einen TF getestet.
Das erste was mich störte war der Lärm durchs spülen, obwohl er ca. 8m von der Terrasse weg steht selbst mit einer einhausung und Styrodor Platten immer noch das Zischen vom Spülen.
Dann ist nach kurzer Zeit immer das Sieb mit einem Biofilm zu gewesen und ich musste es mit einer Bürste/ Hochdruckreiniger abwaschen.

Wenn dich Lärm am Teich nicht stört und du die Chance hast eine TF zu testen Versuchs mal.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Toni Stesl (18. Juni 2017)

gestern hat mir ein alter Teich Hase gesagt das die Japaner für Ihre Naturteiche einen Rieselfilter anwenden denn man selbst einfach nachbauen kann.

Was meint ihr dazu ?
Wenn Ja, welches Granulat oder welche Verschiedenen hier einsetzen und wie groß das Gefäß ?

Es sollte bei mir am Teich nur das Plätschern des Wassers zu hören sein, kein TF Lärm


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo Toni,

für einen Rieselfilter wird meist __ Hel-X oder Lavagranulat verwendet




Toni Stesl schrieb:


> Es sollte bei mir am Teich nur das Plätschern des Wassers zu hören sein, kein TF Lärm


zwischen den Spülungen ist es doch ruhig  

mit der Wassertrübung wirst du wohl leben müssen, es sei denn du legst den Teich noch mit Folie aus.




Toni Stesl schrieb:


> Als wir neulich mit 80Kg aufgesalzt hatten


würde ich nicht machen: nicht gut für die Pflanzen & ein großes Problem wenn du mal Medikamente im Teich verwenden musst

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/viele-teichbesitzer-salzen-ihren-teich-auf,.html
https://www.oldenburg-koi.de/archiv/salzbehandlung-wie/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/muß-salz-in-den-koiteich.4503/


----------



## tosa (18. Juni 2017)

Toni Stesl schrieb:


> gestern hat mir ein alter Teich Hase gesagt das die Japaner für Ihre Naturteiche einen Rieselfilter anwenden denn man selbst einfach nachbauen kann.



morgen,

das ist bedingt richtig, für ihre Hälterungsbecken nehmen die Japaner Rieselfilter. Für die Naturteiche nur Unmengen von Quellwasser. Ihre Naturteiche sind so groß da kann man nichts mehr filtern, aber sie haben Quellen wo das Wasser dafür herkommt.

Zudem ist ein Rieselfilter auch nur für die Biologie des Wassers zuständig, nicht für die Wasserklarheit!


----------



## Toni Stesl (18. Juni 2017)

das die Klarheit per Vlies oder Trommelfilter sich lösen lässt denke ich ist unumstritten, jedoch was mir etwas Kopfweh macht sind die Min 3.000€ Kosten hier dahinter. 

Einen zu Testen wäre genial


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Juni 2017)

Ich kann nur was zum Vliesfilter beitragen:
Bei mir ist einer von Genesis im Betrieb & ich bin begeistert..

Mein Wasser war schon immer klar, bis auf den Grund.
Aber jetzt, sieht man nicht mal mehr die kleinsten Schwebeteilchen, Wahnsinn!

Kein säubern mehr des Filters, ganz allein die Kosten für das Vlies müssen getragen werden.
Monatlich 28-35 €. Wechsel dauert maximal 5 Minuten, dann läuft das System wieder.

Edit:
Ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Das einzige was mich etwas stört, ist das nur Genesis dieses Wickeldorn anbietet.
Sprich man müsste theoretisch Genesis benutzen. Ich jedoch verwende nun, das Filtraclear!
Finde ich n' ticken besser und kostet sogar 7 € weniger!

Hierfür muss aber das Vlies immer abgeschnitten werden, dauert auch nicht lange, aber stinkt 
Man kann jedoch auch die Stockmethode verwenden, habe ich noch nicht angewandt.

Ich kaufe Genesis Vlies, bestelle mir pro Rolle 2 Wickeldorne hinzu und kaufe die restlichen Vliese dann bei einem anderen Anbieter..

So spare ich halt nur 3 € Habe aber weniger Arbeit.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2017)

Toni Stesl schrieb:


> Andere Tipps um schnell kristallklares Wasser zu erhalten für einen 50Kubik Teich ohne Folie ? oder muss ich nur Geduld haben ?


Glaube nicht das du bei einem Naturteich mit Lehm da mit Technik viel weiter kommst. Ich denke du wirst da dann nur den Lehm im Filter finden.....
auf den Bilder sieht doch alles sehr Klar aus und fiel bewachsen. Wass ich mir noch voratellen Köönte ist das du zum Beispiel einem großen breiten Graben aushebst und mit Folie auslegst. Da machst du Lavagranulat und Pflanzen rein und leitest dein Teichwasser da durch. Leider wirst du auch hier dann irgend wann das Lavagranulat austauchen oder waschen müssen.


----------



## Toni Stesl (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei der Unterschied des Wassers, sieht man am besten im ersten Teil des Teichs wo alles mit Pflanzen voll ist.
Vor Wochen klar, heute milchig/Trüb.

Ich habe jetzt beide Sera Koi Filter an den VorTeich der als Biofilter agiert gehängt, dort befinden sich 1.000 Liter Wasser und täglich reinige ich beide Filter. Siehe da, der Lehmanteil aus dem Wasser ist nach drei Tagen weg und das Wasser ist im Teich und im Filterausgang sauber wenn ich es per Behälter prüfe.

Es ist nur milchig Trüb, wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen.

Ich habe heute am Teich erkannt wie die Kois am oberen Teil des Teichs an den Pflanzen knabbern wie verrückt und zum Fressen sind Sie auch nur auf Gemütlichkeitsspur eingestellt als sonst mit ihren Fressattacken.

Ich hab heute das Gras auf Vermutung mit dem Kescher durchgewischt und bei jedem Keschereinsatz finde ich Laicheier und bereits ausgeschlüpfte Fische in Miniformat.

Da haben wohl paar Koi und auch Goldfische GAS gegeben 
In den Gräsern herrscht ja auch ein Laichparadies.

Fragen:
1) ist das der Grund warum es so Milchig Trüb ist, da dürften ja Mio an Eiern drin sein 
2) was kann ich da langfristig dagegen machen ohne das ich ein Jahr später hunderte von Fischen habe denn ich schätze bei dem Naturbewuchs wird eine Laichbürste nichts bringen
3) ist das gesund wenn sich Koi dauernd vom Laich ernährt


Danke
Toni


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2017)

Wenn deine Koi, abgelaicht haben..
Solltest du einen Wasserwechsel durchführen, damit die ganzen Schadstoffe, Eiweiß usw. aus dem Kreisluaf genommen werden.

Laich kann gefressen werden, jedoch nicht zufüttern!


----------



## Toni Stesl (19. Juni 2017)

ok, wie viel Wasserwechsel bei 50 Kubik ?
Ist das kein Risiko wenn man Top Werte hat ?
Dann pump ich ab und lass neues Wasser rein.


----------



## tosa (19. Juni 2017)

nach dem Laichen wärst du der erste der Top-Wasserwerte hat. Wie mißt du die eigentlich?

10% WW heute und weitere 10% morgen, so mache ich das nach der Sauerei


----------



## Toni Stesl (19. Juni 2017)

Ok, Wasserwerte messen wir mit Teststreifen am Rand, das ist wirklich nicht optimal.
Teststreifen zeigen fünf Werte an die waren immer nach Vorgabe.

ph 
Akalinity KH
Hardness GH
Nitrate 
Nitrite

Danke für die Tipps, 10% hab ich schon gewechselt.
Zum Wasserwertmessen werd ich was professioneller vorgehen.


----------



## tosa (19. Juni 2017)

das mit den WW messen würde ich sehr dringend empfehlen. 3 Töpfchentests für die wichtigsten Werte:

1. Ammonium
2. Nitrit
3. PH


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2017)

Toni Stesl schrieb:


> ok, wie viel Wasserwechsel bei 50 Kubik ?
> Ist das kein Risiko wenn man Top Werte hat ?
> Dann pump ich ab und lass neues Wasser rein.



Nein, ein bis 10 % Wasserwechsel schadet nie ..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2017)

ob man nun mit Teststreifen oder den Tropfentestkoffer aus dem Handel messen tut, ist eigentlich vollkommen pillipalle. Alles was ohne vorherige Kallibrierung, ohne jedesmal extakt die gleichen Bedingungen, mit äußerst grob abgestuft Farbvergleichen und per Augenmaß arbeitet mißt Mist


----------



## Toni Stesl (19. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Tipps.
Nach 10% Wasserwechsel bzw Wasserabpumpen und ca 5% Neuweasser kann ich die Bande auf 40-50cm Tiefe wieder erkennen.

Hab einiges von euch gelernt,
- beide Filter an den VorTeich/NaturFilter
- VorTeich/Naturfilter von 800Liter Volumen auf 2.500 Liter vergrößert
- Wasserwechsel
- richtig Wasserwerte messen
- Trommel oder Vliesfilter wäre dann die Option für das nächste Jahr

Ich danke euch

Wasser wird ab sofort häufiger gewechselt

Gruß Toni


----------



## tosa (19. Juni 2017)

versuche mal den WW wöchentlich einzubauen. Denn ein Teich ist nichts anderes als die Toilette der Fische.


----------



## tosa (19. Juni 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ob man nun mit Teststreifen oder den Tropfentestkoffer aus dem Handel messen tut, ist eigentlich vollkommen pillipalle. Alles was ohne vorherige Kallibrierung, ohne jedesmal extakt die gleichen Bedingungen, mit äußerst grob abgestuft Farbvergleichen und per Augenmaß arbeitet mißt Mist



richtig, aber Tröpfchen ist immer noch besser als Streifen und für viele auch noch bezahlbar. der Mercedes wäre Photometer, aber das ist dann doch teils sehr teuer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2017)

Hi Torsten

das "Tröpchen sind besser" ist eine rein persönliche Meinung

die genauen Werte sind bei den meißen gemessen Wasserwerten (pH, GH, KH ect.) übrigens meißt eh Überbewertet - Karpfen leben schon seit fast 1000 Jahren in sämtlichen europäischen Wasserwerten, von "Moorgewässern" bis "Flüssigbeton" - da macht der "moderne bunte" keine Ausnahme. Bei Nitrit z.B sieht man auch an jeden Teststreifen ob die Werte plötzlich steigen und nur das ist relevant. Ob da dann der genau ermittelte Nitritwert 2,8mg, 3mg, 3.45mg oder 4 mg/l beträgt ist dann egal da es fischschädlich ist wenn es merklich nachweisbar ist


----------



## tosa (19. Juni 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Bei Nitrit z.B sieht man auch an jeden Teststreifen ob die Werte plötzlich steigen und nur das ist relevant


sorry, sehe ich anders. Wenn Nitrit plötzlich steigt dürfte was an der Filteranlage faul sein. Nur sehr viele eiern mit ihren Nitritwerten an der Kante lang weil der biologische Filter deutlich zu klein ist. Zudem ist Ammonium auch ein Wert der interessant ist. Denn dieser Wert ist, wie du sicherlich weißt in seiner Giftigkeit abhängig von PH und Temperatur. Und da sollte man sich nicht unbedingt auf einen Stäbchentest verlassen. Aber diese Diskussion hatten wir bereits schon einmal.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Ob da dann der genau ermittelte Nitritwert 2,8mg, 3mg, 3.45mg oder 4 mg/l beträgt ist dann egal da es fischschädlich ist wenn es merklich nachweisbar ist


bei diesen Werten brauchst du dann auch keinen Test mehr, denn das siehst du selber anhand der toten Fisch.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die genauen Werte sind bei den meißen gemessen Wasserwerten (pH, GH, KH ect.) übrigens meißt eh Überbewertet


PH finde ich nicht überbewertet, wenn der dir nach unten oder oben abdriftet sollte man zeitnah den Fehler im System suchen. PH <6 und >8,5 können deutliche Spuren an den Fischen hinterlassen. GH, KH bin ich bei dir.


----------



## Lion (20. Juni 2017)

Toni Stesl schrieb:


> Technik: 1x 12.000 Sera Koi Filter und 1x 24.000 Sera Koi Filter mit 3x Pumpen je 12.000 Liter / Std und jede Pumpe hat 20m Schlauch und fördert zum Vor/Bio/Filterteich ca 2m hoch, somit geschätzt das sich pro Stunde von 36.000l nur 10.000 Liter bewegen.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Toni



hallo Toni,
warum hast Du deine Filter auf 2m Höhe stehen ? , dein Gelände sieht doch sehr flach aus !
Evtl. kannst Du beim Wasserrücklauf auch mal messen, wieviel definitiv gepumpt wird, denn bei 3 Pumpen von
je 12000 l/Std. sind 10000 l/Std. sehr wenig. Evtl. sind die Pumpen auch verstopft ?

VG.
Léon


----------



## Toni Stesl (20. Juni 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis, wird geprüft und gereinigt, denn jetzt fällt mir das ist das einzige was dieses Jahr nicht gereinigt wurde.

2M sind gedacht weil die Pumpen am Boden des Teichs liegen.

Gruß Toni


----------



## tosa (20. Juni 2017)

Toni Stesl schrieb:


> 2M sind gedacht weil die Pumpen am Boden des Teichs liegen.



dieser Wert wird immer von der Wasseroberfläche gemessen


----------



## Toni Stesl (20. Juni 2017)

ok, wieder gelernt.

WW 20% erfolgt, Wasser ist besser. Jetzt wird die Pumpe gereinigt und dann kommt bestimmt hier auch noch ein besseres Ergebnis dabei raus.

Bericht folgt...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

Das ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Toni Stesl (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage hätte ich noch.
Ich habe hier den Rat erhalten die Koi Fische nicht zu füttern wenn Sie Lach fressen. Ich lese auch immer wieder das ein Koi mal stirbt durch den Laich/Treib Prozess.

Was hat es hier auf sich und warum so vorsichtig sein ?

Wasser ist viel besser, hab 30% gewechselt und Filter mit Pumpe täglich.

1) nur nicht Füttern wenn Sie Laichen oder auch wenn Sie den Laich knabbern / fressen... bei mir liegt ja so viel in den Gräsern drin, die fressen den ja ewig, kann ja unmöglich in Zukunft für einen Monat aussetzen mit dem Füttern

2) warum sterben immer wieder Koi Fische in der Phase ?

Danke
Toni


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Juni 2017)

Einfach mal durchlesen.
Fishcare ist hier auch ganz hilfreich und sehr informativ..

* defekter Link entfernt *

Edit: Hier nochmal mit Link, zu Fishcare: http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/
Hier bekommst du alle 2 Tage frische News. Sollte mal irgendwas sein, du beobachtest irgendwas oder hast fragen, einfach mal oben rechts ins Suchfeld eingeben. Dann hast du es gleich aus der Sicht eines Koiarztes erklärt.

Sollte etwas unklar sein, einfach hier nachfragen.


----------



## Toni Stesl (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem und ich brauch Rat.
Filter/Pumpen werden dauerhaft gereinigt, Wasser wurde zu 30% gewechselt innerhalb einer Woche.

Teich liegt ganztags in der Sonne, Beschattung folgt in zwei Wochen.

Wasser ist noch schlimmer wie vorher, Milchig Trüb und Sicht 5cm.

Haben die wieder gelaicht ? Kann das sein ?

Soll ich das Wasser zu 100% reinigen/tauschen und Fische raus holen um kein Risiko einzugehen oder wird das wieder ?

Sie fressen, alles ist normal so weit man es halt mit 5cm Sicht erkennen kann.


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo Toni,

das schaut aus als wenn deine fische ständig gründeln (teichboden aufwühlen) um was fressbares zu finden.
die trübheit verschwindet schon wieder (1 - 2 wochen) aber nur wenn sie mal ne pause vom gründeln machen würden
zu welchen zeiten fütterst du und welche mengen.



Toni Stesl schrieb:


> Soll ich das Wasser zu 100% reinigen/tauschen


das wird wohl nix bringen


----------



## Toni Stesl (27. Juni 2017)

Ok, die Meinung war mir wichtig.

7:30 Uhr und 17 Uhr
Nun, 14 Kois, davon  zwei mit 50cm und der Rest so 25-35cm.

pro Tag, 150gramm Futter

Kann sein das Sie am Boden wühlen wie die kleinen Schweine  aber wenn jetzt so schlimm dann wird es ja nie besser oder ?

Gruß Toni


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2017)

Toni Stesl schrieb:


> Kann sein das Sie am Boden wühlen wie die kleinen Schweine  aber wenn jetzt so schlimm dann wird es ja nie besser oder ?


ohne Folie wird das wohl so bleiben


----------



## Toni Stesl (27. Juni 2017)

Ok, es kommt ne Folie rein.
Nur ist es so, der alte Teich und somit 25% des Teichs ist mit Pflanzen stark bewachsen und das würde ich zerstören.

Kann ich in einem Teich 75% mit Folie auslegen ohne das dieser unterspült wird ? Tipps Anregungen ?

Danke


----------



## juerg_we (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo toni,
hast du uvc lampe drann?
mein teich war bis vor 1 woche klar jetzt ist er so braun wie deiner,war letztes jahr genau so,habe eine neue uvc lampe gekauft und hoffe das es genau wie 
voriges jahr wieder klar wird,habe eine 75 watt uvc.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Toni Stesl (27. Juni 2017)

aktuell für 50 Kubik 2x 55 Watt UVC im Dauereinsatz. Ich Tausch die gegen Neue am WE aus.

Hat bis dato nichts gebracht, komisch ?


----------



## juerg_we (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo toni,
wie alt sind denn die lampen?
also meine hat jetzt ca 7 monate hinter sich und scheint nicht mehr 100% leistung zu haben,
ich tausche meine morgen aus,mal sehen was passiert.
gruss
jürgen


----------



## Toni Stesl (27. Juni 2017)

Haha da ist wieder die Erfahrung.
Die sind je 1 Jahr alt, nachdem ich das gelesen habe sind schon zwei bestellt 

Frage, würde es auch ohne Folie gehen indem ich den gesamten Lehmteil des Teichs mit Steine auslege ?

So müsste ich die Fische nicht rausholen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. Juni 2017)

Ich vermute das du das Problem immer mal wieder haben wirst, bei kommt das auch mal vor aber dann nicht so stark weil ich einen Folienteich habe da wird nicht so viel Dreck aufgewirbelt.
In dem Lehmboden können die kleinen Ferkel so richtig wühlen.
Bei meinem Naturteich wird das Wasser auch nie Glasklar, es sind immer kleinste Teilchen im Wasser und den Grund sieht man nicht richtig gut.
Mich stört es nicht so lange die Wasserwerte OK sind.

Wünschen allen Lesern eine Gute Nacht,

bis dann Sven


----------



## Toni Stesl (1. Juli 2017)

Stimmt es das eine Strömungspumpe auch unterstützt um sauberes Wasser wie bei mir mit dem Lehmteich zu erhalten ?
Wenn Ja, was für eine für 50Kubik und wie ausführen ? So eine Pumpe die nur Wasser ansaugt und 1:1 Strömung daraus erzeugt ?

Danke
Toni


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Juli 2017)

Mit ner Strömungspumpe, verwirbelst du deinen Dreck noch mehr ..


----------



## Toni Stesl (1. Juli 2017)

wenn man alles aufsaugt was jeder meint so wird man noch verrückt


----------



## Toni Stesl (21. Juli 2017)

mein Wasser ist mittels Wasserwechsel und Pumpenreinigen und 2x je Woche Filter reinigen jetzt wieder deutlich besser und eine schöne Farbe hat er auch, man sieht die Fische wieder 

Das Wasser ist nur noch Trüb, aber ich denke das wird schon.
Ammonium / Nitrit / Nitrat / Sauerstoff und PH Werte sind mittels Tropfentest perfekt.

Frage an die Runde: ich hab heute eine vierte Pumpe Sera Koi 12.000 angeschlossen mittels 10m Spiralschlauch, die Pumpe liegt ca auf 70cm Tiefe und am Filter kommen 10Liter in 11 Sekunden raus => dh 0,9 Liter/s = 3.272 Liter/Stunde anstatt 12.000 Liter.

Woran kann das liegen das nur 36% raus kommen ?

So habe ich 4x 12.000 Pumpen und es kommen anstatt 48.000 Liter/Stunde nur geschätzt 16.000 Liter/Stunde zu dem Filter.

Habt ihr Rat ? Das ist doch deutlich zu wenig bei 50 Kubik Wasserinhalt.

Danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2017)

HI Toni,

die Angaben zur Förderleistung einer Pumpe beziehen sich immer auf ne Förderhöhe von 0m und ohne eine Verengung des Pumpenausganges durch einen Schlauchanschluß ect.. Auch jeder m Schlauch und cm Höhe vermindert auch die Wasserführung


----------



## Toni Stesl (21. Juli 2017)

Ok, dh mit 0,7m Tiefe und 1m Höhe Eingang des Filters plus Querschnitt und etc. hat die Pumpe einen 36% Wirkungsgrad nachdem was Sie könnte.

Ist Ok !

Nur, was tun bei 50Kubik Wassermenge ? Ich habe heute 4x Pumpen drin und wälze nach der Messung den Teich alle 3,5 Stunden einmal um. Sollte das nicht öfters erfolgen ? Wenn ja, wie ?

Danke


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2017)

Man könnte zum Einen schauen, ob man die Schläuche vergrößert oder ob man entsprechende Förderpumpen kauft, die eben bei 1 m Förderhöhe lt. Leistungskurve auch 10-15tsd Liter/Stunde schaffen.

Ob man das Wasser nun alle 3,5 Stunden oder alle 6 Stunden oder auch alle 1 Stunde durch den Filter schiebt, ist eine Frage des eigenen Ermessens und den Vorstellungen, was man erreichen will. Zu guter Letzt will (fast) Jeder nur glasklares Wasser.


----------



## Toni Stesl (8. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nach nun 6 Wochen ausprobieren und optimieren erhalte ich in meinem Naturteich folgendes Update

- Volumen ca 120.000 Liter
- vor-Bio Filter ca 5.000 Liter
- 1x Sera Koi 24.000 Filter mit 50 Liter Sera Pond und 3x Sera Koi Pumpen
- 1x Sera Koi 12.000 Filter mit 20 Liter Sera Pond und 1x Sera Koi Pumpe
- 1x 2m Wasserfall mit 5.000Liter/Std über 1.000Liter Regentonne vor gefiltert
- Schatten per Netz ca 50% der Fläche

Wöchentlicher Wasserwechsel führt zu perfekten Wasserwerten und wo es heiß war hab ich einmal 30% Wasser gewechselt.

Man sieht die Fische auf 0,5m klar und auf 5-8m Entfernung, alles darunter ist trüb.

Meine ganzen Pumpen schaffen 18.000 Liter pro Stunde dh der Teich wird alle ca 7 Stunden umgewälzt.

Was soll ich tun um mehr klares Wasser zu erhalten, 1-1,5m Tiefe würde mir ja reichen.

Auspumpen, 100er Rohre mit Rohrpumpe rein nehmen ? Anderes __ Filtersystem ? Trommelfilter für 2.000€ => was ich nicht ausgeben möchte :-(

Danke für eure Tipps

Gruß Toni

Ps: die Koi wachsen wie die irren  der Nachwuchs von diesem Jahr ebenfalls, nur erkennt man die so spät bei der geringen guten Sicht


----------

